# tendonitis



## aceman (Jun 9, 2003)

Has anyone found any great ways to take care of tendonitis other than to just stop working out?  I have had some tendonitis for about 7 to 8 months and can't seem to get rid of it.  Any help out there?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

Have you tried lighter weights and slower reps as just a beginning step?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 10, 2003)

Where is your tendonitis...I've been struggling with it for nearly a year now...haven't been able to do a bicep curl since January 

I've pretty much tried everything...including prescription anti-inflammatories.....so if anyone has a unique or possible solution I'm all ears!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2003)

FF, I assume yours in in your elbow. I had this and it is aggrevating! I had a shot of cortisone in mine(talk about pain!) and also took anti-inflammatories which helps some. The shot lasted about two months. But it wears off. And too much AI's are bad on your liver! I just learned to work around mine. I have learned which exercises make it worse. For me, one hand dumbbell extensions kill it, or close grip benches. After that it stays sore for several days. Here lately, if I pull my fist up toward my shoulder and twist my wrist, my elbow pops! No pain though so I think it's ok! It is normally the hardest to heal!! It takes forever. Maybe well over a year when you continue to work out!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

I've had a similar problem for the past six months. Inner elbow...either medial epicondylitis (as DP said) or a problem @ the bicep/brachealis. Can't do curls/hammers....very annoying. I'm afraid the best treatment is rest.....
However, if any one as any suggestions, I'm all ears.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2003)

One of the best things to do is ice it after workouts. But with me coming back to work, that is hard to do!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

Exactly. Unless I strap my arm across my torso, there's little hope of giving the injury adequate rest.....Especially when I spend a great deal of my "off" time doing toddler curls!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

I have the same problem? Not in the elbow..but in the 'crook' or opposite the elbow.
(forgive my technical speech)

One thing that helped me..unfortunately was the three months I pretty much had to take off due to too much going on...two jobs and school four nights per week.
They healed up pretty well.
I do use lifting straps if I go anywhere near heavy on any back work to keep biceps / forearms out of lift as much as possible...


----------



## sawheet (Jun 10, 2003)

Burner that is called "golfers elbow" unfortunatally that is more severe than the ever popular "tennis elbow" which can be helped with a restricting band to stop the movement of the tendon and speed up healing.  Ibuprofen 800mg x2 daily, and ice will help.  I have "bicep tendinittis" which has enabled me to do a proper chest workout for 6 months. I feel your pain brother!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

medial epicondylitis=golfer's elbow.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

thanx, SW-
It has been not acting up lately...except a couple weeks ago, my buddy and father both got new ATVs (polaris Predators..very nice BTW) and was riding in their field for about 10 minutes...damn, my arms were KILLING me!
I did take ibuprofrin for the rest of the weekend..even rubbed some flexoral or whatever on them....


----------



## sawheet (Jun 10, 2003)

Ya when I ride my Mountain bike my right hand goes numb, even when I ride my Motorcycle it statrts to tingle.  Holding it in a semi flexed position kills me. Getting old sucks!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

tell me about it!
Ever have that problem with rock climbing?


----------



## silencer (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi my elbows are beginning to hurt.. Im 18. I think after reading these posts I might take a bit of time off...


----------



## rymica (Jun 10, 2003)

It's kinda hardcore, and possibly unhealthy, but you can use DMSO and aspirin to effectively treat most cases of tendonitis.  If you've tried 800mg of ibuprofen a few times a day, which I'm guessing the doctors have already recommended, and that hasn't worked, you might want to think about the DMSO route.  Basically, you crush-up and dissolve uncoated aspirin in a diluted quantity of DMSO and slather it on the problem area prior to working out.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rymica *_
> It's kinda hardcore, and possibly unhealthy, but you can use DMSO and aspirin to effectively treat most cases of tendonitis.  If you've tried 800mg of ibuprofen a few times a day, which I'm guessing the doctors have already recommended, and that hasn't worked, you might want to think about the DMSO route.  Basically, you crush-up and dissolve uncoated aspirin in a diluted quantity of DMSO and slather it on the problem area prior to working out.


I believe you are asking for problems. If you numb the area enough not to feel pain while you are working out, that is an easy way to really hurt yourself!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2003)

Aye, unfortunately the pain is there for a reason, thats our warning mechanism.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aceman *_
> Has anyone found any great ways to take care of tendonitis other than to just stop working out?  I have had some tendonitis for about 7 to 8 months and can't seem to get rid of it.  Any help out there?



change your routine, re-evaluate some of the exercises you do, take an anti-inflammatory post work-out, e.g. Aleve or Ibuprofen.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 10, 2003)

I've basically had to make a number of changes to my training...like no biceps curls, reverse curls, close-grip presses...even no heavy DB pressing.  Thisgs are fine with BBs though.  My problem isn't in the elbow..it's the biceps/brachioradialis...I recently stopped taking the antis cause they basically did nothing (Vioxx @ 25mg daily).  Hopefully things will improve in the l/t...as for now I'm coping I guess


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

What have you found regarding the length of time required for this to heal? Or will it require surgery? (Please don't say yes)
I have, I believe, the same problem as you.....recently started interfering with my DB press work as well.....very very frustrating.


----------



## aceman (Jun 10, 2003)

*glucosamine*

My tendonitis runs on the front side of the elbow also, really makes  the curls burn!!!!   I started taking glucosamine and chrondrotin a couple of weeks ago my curls today did not seem to hurt as bad today.  I am hoping maybe that will help.  All I know is that they felt better today then they have in months.  If you want to go the rest method you better plan on taking a lot of time off.  That method just did not fit my attitude.  I am going to keep taking the glucosamine and see what happens.


----------



## ruvainc (Jun 12, 2003)

*found solution*

Had terrible elbow problems in both arms for about 8 months. One arm had the outside (tennis elbow) and the other the inside (golfer elbow).

Not only was I unable to do curls or most dumbell exercises, there were times when I could not squeeze the toothpaste using the tennis elbow arm. 

About 6 weeks ago I started taking Glucosamine and Chondroitin. I am both amazed and pleased to report it is working. My tennis elbow is about 95% better and my golfer elbow about 80%. I can now use dumbells again and did curls for the first time in 8 months last week.  

I would strongly suggest anyone dealing with this problem to give it a try. Just be patient, it is supposed to help lubricate and rebuild the cartlidge not suppress the pain or swelling.


----------



## david168 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Bromelain For Tendonitis*

This site claims tendonitis can be greatly reduced within one week by using the enzyme bromelain.

http://www.smartbodyz.com/BromelainNZymesText.htm


----------



## Diehard007 (Nov 6, 2004)

ive been experiencing pain in my left elbow... and im guessing i have tendonitis. i 've read through this thread and saw that people still continued to lift weights. i was wondering if the recovery time is faster if i were to stop lifting.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

Diehard007 said:
			
		

> ive been experiencing pain in my left elbow... and im guessing i have tendonitis. i 've read through this thread and saw that people still continued to lift weights. i was wondering if the recovery time is faster if i were to stop lifting.




you should rest to allow the swelling to subside.  that is how you get rid of tendonitis.  You can also ice post workout, which is a good idea, and take some sort of over the counter anti-inflametory.


----------



## Diehard007 (Nov 7, 2004)

also... should i buy Glucosamine?


----------

